# Drywall over junction boxes



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a basement ceiling I need drywalled . The problem is it will be covering over 4 junction boxes for the electrical. I imagine a drywall crew will just go right over the boxes with no worries? 
The scrappers stole all the original wiring so everything is new, and I like the idea the wiring is hidden.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Code stipulates that junction boxes are to be accessible.

Do not cover them.


ED


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

As mentioned, you can not cover them with drywall. You can go to a hardware store and get white covers for the boxes. Looks just fine for a basement.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Can you put pot lights or some other fixture where the junction boxes are?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Or do the right thing and replace the wiring so there is no juntion boxes.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

They also make listed butt splices that you can bury under drywall but they cost abiut $7 each. I have never used them since i dont trust them but i have seen them. 

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

jeffmattero76 said:


> They also make listed butt splices that you can bury under drywall but they cost abiut $7 each. I have never used them since i dont trust them but i have seen them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


This is often repeated, but never proven. The connectors you are speaking of for use only in specific locations in mobile homes. If you can find UL rated free air connectors for use in homes please post a link.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

I have seen them at home depot. On their site search for butt splice. I am on vacation but will get the link when i get back.

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

jeffmattero76 said:


> I have seen them at home depot. On their site search for butt splice. I am on vacation but will get the link when i get back.


 And follow that up with a NEC citation and UL rating They don't exist for the purpose youb propose. I think NEC 300.13 is the proper code citation


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

What if the junction boxes were accessible behind a false air return vent that is hinged?

Or behind some of the surface mount LEd lights?


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

ktkelly said:


> What if the junction boxes were accessible behind a false air return vent that is hinged?


Should be OK


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I am pretty sure that he's talking about a Tyco splice kit or equivelent.

The product is specifically listed as complying with 330.24(b)

B) Devices of Insulating Material. 
Switch, outlet, and tap devices of insulating material shall be permitted to be used without boxes* in exposed cable wiring* and *for rewiring in existing buildings where the cable is concealed and fished.* Openings in such devices shall form a close fit around the outer covering of the cable, and the device shall fully enclose the part of the cable from which any part of the covering has been removed. Where connections to conductors are by binding-screw terminals, there shall be available as many terminals as conductors.

Since he doesn't meet the conditions of 330.24(b), they are not permissible in his case.

Edit: I don't like the idea of them even fished into place. The junction box with plate on the ceiling or accessible behind access door or false vent is superior, IMO. How do you find that splice hidden behind drywall if it fails ?
It's kind of a pay now or pay later, scenario.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Will be a real problem in the future. It is possible a new tight connection will never go bad.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

mj12 said:


> Will be a real problem in the future. It is possible a new tight connection will never go bad.


I am sure the butthead that buried the box in my kitchen ceiling thought the same thing. Took me a lot of time to find it and a lot of drywall damage to fix what turned out to be a broken neutral connection.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

Here is what i have seen. Are these not allowable by code?

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Tyco-Electronics-Romex-Splice-Kit-2-Wire-1-Clam-CPGI-1116377-2/202204326


Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks danpik. Was wondering about that. I will head over there today to rough some can lights, and switch legs.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks danpik. Was wondering about that. I will head over there today to rough some can lights, and switch legs.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Or do the right thing and replace the wiring so there is no juntion boxes.


Exactly..In the long run you'll be glad you did.


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

Covering junction boxes is an extreme fire hazard, as well as a huge pain if they need to be accessed in the future.


----------

